# meet charlie



## kellycarla (Jul 1, 2014)

cheeky charlie


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What a cutie! Love his big baby eyes! Sweet

You could teach him to say "Charlie bit my finger"


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

:wave: Hehe, Charlie looks like a very inquisitive bird.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Your Charlie is adorable, he also seems to be a very curious fellow!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

So cute!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

He looks so curious about the camera! Hi there, Charlie!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Kelly, and :welcome: Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Charlie is a real cutie-pie. 

I think the very best advice anyone can offer is for you to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your Charlie and hopefully seeing more pictures hoto: soon!!

Site Guidelines: http://talkbudgies.com/rules.php

How To Guides: http://talkbudgies.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39

Frequently Asked Questions: http://talkbudgies.com/faq.php?

How to Post Pictures: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=175818

Examples of Pictures to Post: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=85948

Budgie Articles Forum: http://talkbudgies.com/forumdisplay.php?f=91

List of Stickies: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=71657

Helpful Resources: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=79815

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to you and to Charlie! He is one good looking bird.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to you and Charlie. Hope to see you around a lot.


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to the flock one and all!!! He's so adorable! 

And I'm from Cheshire too, hehe!


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Charlie is stunning!!


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Welcome to you and cheeky Charlie*!


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

